# 6 - 1 × 0 + 2 ÷ 2 = ?



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Discuss.....


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

7


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> 7


 :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

7 if worked out on a computer or taken in order of precedence else 1 if worked as I was taught at school (If I remember correctly :? )


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> 7 if worked out on a computer or taken in order of precedence else 1 if worked as I was taught at school (If I remember correctly :? )


Since the dawn of time....
1+1 =2
4×4 = 16

And

6-1×0+2÷2 = 7

Its never 1. 

BODMAS


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

according to a calculator its 1

according to excel its 5.....

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As I was taught at school this breaks down to:

6 - 1 = 5

5 x 0 = 0

0 + 2 = 2

2 / 2 = 1

So always 1


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

and thats how the calculator works it out

J
xx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A calculator is sometimes not very clever:

Rearranging the order of input to a calculator gives variation in the result:

1 x 0 + 2 ÷ 2 + 6 = 7

and

1 x 0 ÷ 2 + 2 + 6 = 8

Using the standard order of operators for those shown in this problem - multiplication/division followed by addition/subtraction:

6 - 1 x 0 + 2 ÷ 2 = 6 - (1 x 0) + (2 ÷ 2) = 6 - 0 + 1 = 7


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont know what you just said but if you the follow the

6 - 1 x 0 + 2 / 2 on a calculator it gives you 1

J
xx


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Not like I've seen the answer  
But I'll go with 1. :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I make it 1 as well


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> As I was taught at school this breaks down to:
> 
> 6 - 1 = 5
> 
> ...


You were taught wrong then,


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

4


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah.. misread the last division sign as a plus. So I get 1


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/i ... 043AA7Nue1


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061120120043AA7Nue1


I posted it on a facebook group im on, got about 200 replys mostly incorrect or copied only about 6 people got 7 and understood why it was 7.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

7

Multiplication/division before addition/subtraction.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in the 1 group

6-1=5
5x0=0
0+2=2
2/2=1

QED


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My daughter has a BSC in maths and is a secondary teacher.

She says 1.

Rule is brackets then indices, divide, multiply, add, subtract


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> My daughter has a BSC in maths and is a secondary teacher.
> 
> She says 1.
> 
> Rule is *brackets then indices, divide, multiply, add, subtract*


That's correct, (well its orders as it is for both indices and powers )how the hell did she get1? :lol:

Back to school for her I think. :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter has a BSC in maths and is a secondary teacher.
> ...


 But she's a teacher so duh!

Oh, and it is 1, 'cos I went to school and know a bit 'bout 'puters, and maths, or math depending where you live.

If you write it in 'puter speak it should have the brackets or commas otherwise it is prose.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Yea part of being able to do mathematics is knowing where to put the brackets :wink:

How bout this one? Brackets included.

48÷2 (9+3) =?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

48÷2 (9+3) = 2


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> 48÷2 (9+3) = 2


Or 288 :wink:

You can bracket it off correctly 2 ways... one solves as 2 the other is 288.

Oddly both are correct.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think 2 is correct answer, since there is a rule to multiply and divide from left to right.

48÷2 (9+3) = 2

1. (9+3) = 12
2. 48÷2 = 24
3. 24 x 12 = 288

Anyway, what's the hype about the 10 year old maths? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> I don't think 2 is correct answer, since there is a rule to multiply and divide from left to right.
> 
> 48÷2 (9+3) = 2
> 
> ...


Way to go girl haha xx


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

The answer is 1. Without brackets anywhere the order is from the start.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> The answer is 1. Without brackets anywhere the order is from the start.


You can't and dont work it out without brackets. You can't just start at the beginning and arive at an answer doing each part as a seperate sum.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> I don't think 2 is correct answer, since there is a rule to multiply and divide from left to right.
> 
> 48÷2 (9+3) = 2
> 
> ...


Some say using PEDMAS rule it can be solved as 48÷(2 (9+3)) = 2

Im in the 288 group though.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think 2 is correct answer, since there is a rule to multiply and divide from left to right.
> ...


The way you added the second brackets completely changed the task, really and that's how it's possible to get 2 as an answer.
I still think, it is very impossible to get 2 if you are correctly using PEMDAS:

P -	Parentheses first
E - Exponents (ie Powers and Square Roots, etc.)
MD - Multiplication and Division (left-to-right)
AS - Addition and Subtraction (left-to-right)

Can find more examples here http://www.mathsisfun.com/operation-order-pemdas.html


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


I agree, some dont.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

7 using bodmas as taught in school


----------

